
Show HN: Better, Cheaper Electric Car Auto Insurance for 2019 and Beyond - nikodunk
https://electrade.app
======
nikodunk
Hey HN! I made this with a friend after hearing one-too-many complaints about
EV insurance (and despite Tesla about to announce their EV own program
supposedly). Our other EV startup failed, and since my co-founder has an
insurance background we decided to try and solve this ourselves. For more on
the problem, see [https://electrade.app/why-
electrade/](https://electrade.app/why-electrade/).

Thanks for your support!

------
cynix
Seems to be US only.

~~~
nikodunk
Ah yes! Sorry it is – just launched. What country are you interested in
seeing?

